# Thanks



## andro (7/8/14)

I just want to thnaks vapeclub @JakesSA for the loan unit he sent to me ( due to my stuff being stolen on friday during a huge car crash ) vapourmountain @Oupa for the free sample and replacement glass for my thank, and @Rob Fisher to organize my replacement reo . Thanksguys really appreciate it .

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 11


----------



## Andre (7/8/14)

Hope all is better now, @andro. And kudos to our great community.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 5


----------



## Yiannaki (7/8/14)

This is great news @andro  

Glad to hear  

You gotta love this community! 
Much love to all of you

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## annemarievdh (7/8/14)

This forum ROCKS

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 6


----------



## andro (7/8/14)

Andre said:


> Hope all is better now, @andro. And kudos to our great community.


Better for the vaping yes but unfortunately will be few weeks before im back in full form . Been unconscious for over an hour and got bleeding in one side of the brain thats why been in icu 2 days . The funny part is that everyday something new is painful ......

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Andre (7/8/14)

andro said:


> Better for the vaping yes but unfortunately will be few weeks before im back in full form . Been unconscious for over an hour and got bleeding in one side of the brain thats why been in icu 2 days . The funny part is that everyday something new is painful ......


Of course, the convalescence will take time and patience. Take it easy friend. We are just glad you are up and about.

Reactions: Agree 4 | Thanks 1


----------



## BansheeZA (7/8/14)

well if you can post here you are not too badly beaten up and that is all that counts. good luck with the recovery and get well soon

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## annemarievdh (7/8/14)

andro said:


> Better for the vaping yes but unfortunately will be few weeks before im back in full form . Been unconscious for over an hour and got bleeding in one side of the brain thats why been in icu 2 days . The funny part is that everyday something new is painful ......


 
I hope you feel better soon, was in a couple of car acedents myself and wish that for no one. All the best and a speady recovery. The vaping will help past the time. Try every flavor you havent yet

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## andro (7/8/14)

annemarievdh said:


> I hope you feel better soon, was in a couple of car acedents myself and wish that for no one. All the best and a speady recovery. The vaping will help past the time. Try every flavor you havent yet


I will do because at the moment i have plenty time in my hands .....

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## annemarievdh (7/8/14)

andro said:


> I will do because at the moment i have plenty time in my hands .....


 
Hahaha I know

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Gazzacpt (7/8/14)

Wishing you a speedy recovery @andro.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Imthiaz Khan (7/8/14)

Totally agree, this is a totally awesome community and forum!
@andro, wish you a speedy recovery buddy! All the best!

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## bones (7/8/14)

All the best for a speedy recovery mate. Take it easy and don't try and over exert yourself.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## kimbo (7/8/14)

All the best @andro. May the recovery be fast

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Phill (7/8/14)

Speedy recovery @andro , Trust you will be up and about real soon.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Metal Liz (7/8/14)

Wishing you all the best for a speedy recovery :hug:and to the community, you guys are awesome and such a blessing in all our lives

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## WHeunis (7/8/14)

Get well soon!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Ricgt (7/8/14)

Hectic dude! Wish you all the best in your recovery and I hope who ever stole your gear has nothing but dry hits…

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## johan (7/8/14)

@andro

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Gizmo (7/8/14)

Wow dude. This is serious, you are in my thoughts I hope you have a speedy recovery 

Sent from my SM-G900H using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Rowan Francis (7/8/14)

@andro , hope you have a speedy and perfect recovery ..

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Cliff (7/8/14)

wishing you a speedy recovery and back to full vaping kit again soon

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (8/8/14)

Get well @andro !
Thinking of you

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## MarkK (8/8/14)

So sorry to hear dude  Glad you are ok!
Cannot believe there are people out there that will take your possessions in a moment of such vulnerability ... 

Get better soon !! Happy fast recovery

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Heckers (8/8/14)

MarkK said:


> Cannot believe there are people out there that will take your possessions in a moment of such vulnerability ...


 
It might be hard for us to understand, but for some people in this country this might be the difference between feeding your family or not.
Not that i condone it, but i think we are very privileged.

Back on topic though, get better soon @andro and awesome stuff from @JakesSA, @Oupa and @Rob Fisher helping out.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## MarkK (8/8/14)

@Heckers It might be the difference between feeding your family or not, but that does not give you the right to take other peoples possessions...

The problems of inequality in this country are due to the governments exploitation of the people in South Africa.
Property should be stolen from the current political party to provide to those in need.

I think Andro should claim for the Vape gear from the road accident fund  hehe

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Heckers (8/8/14)

@MarkK I did say that i dont condone it, just stating the sad truth about some peoples circumstances.


----------



## 2 Angry Wolves (8/8/14)

And they all said ex-smokers don't have hearts.........

Reactions: Like 2


----------

